# [solved] Extremely laggy 3d acceleration w/ intel graphics

## recursion

Hi all, last month I tried installing steam via the overlay and I ran into a little performance problem (it was extremely slow like 1 frame every two or three seconds) blamed the overlay, then installed the program manually but the same problem persisted. Let it alone for a while and today I decided to charge at it again and I think it can only be a driver problem. 

Some relevant info:

uname -a

```
Linux mare 3.16.5-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Nov 17 13:47:33 EST 2014 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

kernel settings 

```
 |   |<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                         

  │ │        -*- VGA Arbitration                                                           

  │ │        (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                  

  │ │        [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                             

  │ │            Direct Rendering Manager  --->                                             

  │ │            Frame buffer Devices  --->                                                 

  │ │        -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->                                        

  │ │            Console display driver support  --->                                      

  │ │        [*] Bootup logo  --->   

 <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                            I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > PTN3460 DP/LVDS bridge                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > ATI Rage 128                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > ATI Radeon                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                        < > Intel I810                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                        [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                        [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                        [ ]   Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default 
```

Originally, per the official intel website which states the i7-3520M (HD graphics 4000) is a 3rd generation processor and  per the wiki I set 

VIDEO_CARD="intel i915" 

i915 for mesa and intel for xorg. 

In this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927876-start-0.html its said that for mesa the intel covers both i965 and i915 but only if neither i915 or i965 are set. But I find that both flags are up

equery uses mesa

```
 + + video_cards_i915     : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel i915 video cards

 - + video_cards_i965     : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel i965 video cards

 - - video_cards_ilo      : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build unofficial gallium driver for Intel gen6/7 video cards

 + + video_cards_intel    : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for Intel video cards
```

Contrary to the wiki, in this thread  its said that HD 4000 needs the i965 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927758-highlight-.html

Also more conflicting info Im getting is between the wiki feature matrix and this intel website https://01.org/linuxgraphics/community/vaapi concerning VAAPI support ...

Anyway Im kinda lost and dont know what to do and my head hurts.Last edited by recursion on Thu Nov 27, 2014 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *recursion wrote:*   

> Let it alone for a while and today I decided to charge at it again and I think it can only be a driver problem.

 What's your output of lspci?  *Quote:*   

> # lspci -k

 

----------

## recursion

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

[b]00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: i915[/b]

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

0b:00.0 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600FJ0/OZ900FJ0/OZ600FJS SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0534

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

```

----------

## recursion

Hallelujah big picture mode is running smoothly so HL2 based games should be the same. 

I remember encountering this same problem with archlinux a few months back but I have no idea how I could have solved it without use flags, maybe some environment variables and some symlinking but anyway. 

i7-3520M (3rd generation CPU, with integrated HD Graphics 4000) => VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" 

Recompile mesa. My head still hurts.

----------

